# Englander 25-PDVC safety switch system



## MountainDweller

Good evening!

Hot off the press, a 7-8 minute video detailing the components and circuits of the 25-PDVC vacuum/hopper switches.  Enjoy!



Best,
Nathan


----------



## Ssyko

NICE NATHAN 

now if we can get a Mod to sticky this would be great!


----------



## begreen

Great detailed review of the switch system. It has been stickied.


----------



## MountainDweller

Ssyko said:


> NICE NATHAN
> 
> now if we can get a Mod to sticky this would be great!


Thanks!  And thanks for helping me with the hopper switch circuit!

- Nathan


----------



## Cold Water Surfer

Excellent !


----------



## bill3rail

Well done! 

Priceless, is the hint about the switch opening and closing according to what angle you hold it, as that could really throw someone off.

Bill


----------



## MountainDweller

bill3rail said:


> Well done!
> 
> Priceless, is the hint about the switch opening and closing according to what angle you hold it, as that could really throw someone off.
> 
> Bill



Good morning!

For sure!  That switch quirk has led me to wonder if it’s supposed to be spring-loaded to hold it one way or another, because it doesn’t inspire confidence that it’s really doing its job in there.

-Nathan


----------

